# New York nel nel 1911, video.



## Tifo'o (6 Giugno 2020)

Navigando su Youtube ho trovato questo video pazzesco che riprende New York nel 1911..immagini incredibili, vedere com'era la vita un secolo fa.

Video qua in basso


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Giugno 2020)




----------



## The P (6 Giugno 2020)

Abbigliamento spettacolare, più ordine, apparentemente più educazione. Sembra che siamo andati incontro a un degradamento.


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Giugno 2020)

The P ha scritto:


> Abbigliamento spettacolare, più ordine, apparentemente più educazione. Sembra che siamo andati incontro a un degradamento.



vero! molta attività ma non caotica e maleducata. c'era crescita e si vede. 
ora invece?


----------



## Freddy Manson (6 Giugno 2020)

Video bellissimo! Ce ne sono anche altri in quel canale: Parigi e Mosca fine '800; Amsterdam, San Francisco e un più generico Inghilterra del nord del '900. Veramente belli.


----------



## addox (6 Giugno 2020)

Molto interessante.


----------



## Butcher (6 Giugno 2020)

Mamma mia che bello. 
Non so se avete visto Midnight in Paris di Woody Allen, dove parla della nostalgia di epoche mai vissute. Io ci casco in pieno.


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Giugno 2020)

Da notare che non c'è praticamente quasi nessun obeso. Nel canale ci sono di altre città..

Questa è invece Berlino nell'inizio 900


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Giugno 2020)

Un sogno vedere la gente senza quei maledetti smartphone in mano...


----------



## Raryof (6 Giugno 2020)

Niente dell'Italia di allora?


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Giugno 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Niente dell'Italia di allora?



C'è qualcosa su YT ma la qualità è troppo bassa..


----------



## Casnop (6 Giugno 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Da notare che non c'è praticamente quasi nessun obeso. Nel canale ci sono di altre città..
> 
> Questa è invece Berlino nell'inizio 900



E' ciò che balza immediatamente all'attenzione: persone snelle, erette nel portamento, estremamente dignitose, in molti casi eleganti. Riflessioni sul significato autentico della espressione 'progresso civile'...


----------



## Manue (6 Giugno 2020)

Che bei video, 
che bella Berlino, quanta gente, quando ordine, 
quanta spensieratezza. 

Gente che non sapeva a cosa stava andando incontro, 
dove la storia di Berlino stessa cambio definitivamente, 
dove tutti coloro visti nei video hanno vissuto anni che mi auguro noi 
non dovremo mai vivere.


----------



## Lambro (7 Giugno 2020)

Bellissimi video, quello di NewYork spettacolare.
Gente magra perchè mangiava poco, vestiti in serie perchè così era l'etiquette del tempo.
Il progresso ha portato tante cose belle , non dimentichiamocelo, purtroppo è come un fiume che porta con sè matematicamente anche altro.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (7 Giugno 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


>



Altri tempi davvero. La mia impressione è che l’essere umano sia cambiato di più dagli anni ‘60 ad oggi che nei precedenti 2000. Comunque gran video.


----------



## Albijol (7 Giugno 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


>



Mi ricorda troppo il primo episodio di Mafia, il videogame


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Giugno 2020)

Comunque è davvero incredibile il progresso tecnologico negli ultimi 150 anni. Rendiamoci conto che nel 1850 si andava a cavallo, inizio 900 con la macchina e 1950, per dire, si volava in aereo e 20 anni dopo si andava sulla luna.

Se prendiamo l'anno 1000 e mettiamo l'anno 1500, il cambiamento è praticamente nulla. Si andava a cavallo nell'anno 1000 come nel 1500.

Il salto post 1850 è stato enorme. A volte mi chiedo se quel salto fu proprio farina del nostro sacco oppure qualche imput venuto da qualcosa o qualcuno.


----------



## Raryof (7 Giugno 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Comunque è davvero incredibile il progresso tecnologico negli ultimi 150 anni. Rendiamoci conto che nel 1850 si andava a cavallo, inizio 900 con la macchina e 1950, per dire, si volava in aereo e 20 anni dopo si andava sulla luna.
> 
> Se prendiamo l'anno 1000 e mettiamo l'anno 1500, il cambiamento è praticamente nulla. Si andava a cavallo nell'anno 1000 come nel 1500.
> 
> Il salto post 1850 è stato enorme. A volte mi chiedo se quel salto fu proprio farina del nostro sacco oppure qualche imput venuto da qualcosa o qualcuno.



Larga parte delle invenzioni più importanti arrivano proprio dall'Italia...


----------



## wildfrank (7 Giugno 2020)

Sono rimasto affascinato dai rumori di fondo.


----------



## Metti (7 Giugno 2020)

se ci penso non è poi cosi tanto tempo... i miei genitori del '60, mia nonna del '35, bisnonna che ho conosciuto del '12... qualche generazione fa in fin dei conti...

è cambiato tutto


----------

